# April Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

This month's theme was *"Easter/Springtime Goldens"*, so vote for your favourite Golden playing Easter Bunny or celebrating Easter and Spring.

Unfortunately, there were a couple of ineligible entries due to insufficient post count. Remember, you need 25 posts to enter the photo contest.

*
1. ShadowGolden:









2. Pammie:









3. Elly:









4. Cathy's Gunner:









5. NikB8:









6. Heart O'Gold:









7. kwhit:









8. bemyangell:









9. Nash666:









10. Megora:









11. cgriffin:









12. Finn's Fan:









13. Guybrush:









14. ZeppGold:









15. Capt Jack:









16. OutWest:









*


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

So difficult to vote this month. I must ponder for a bit.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes, it's a small field, but every single photo is so precious. I'm finding this one difficult as well.


----------



## alli_walli (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh no! I missed that rule :/. Oh well, there's always next month!

This is a tough one! Good luck to everyone 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you for understanding.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

OK I got my vote in.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

alli_walli said:


> Oh no! I missed that rule :/. Oh well, there's always next month!
> 
> This is a tough one! Good luck to everyone
> 
> ...


Boo...! Yours was the one I wanted to vote for I think. The ears and the carrot were so cute<:


----------



## alli_walli (Aug 29, 2013)

Megora said:


> Boo...! Yours was the one I wanted to vote for I think. The ears and the carrot were so cute<:



Aw well thank you Megora! Glad it could still be appreciated . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just love all the Golden Bunny Ears out there!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Just voted! Love all the photos!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

every month it's so hard to just pick one photo to vote for.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

We have a winner. Congratulations, Nash666, you get to pick the theme for May! PM coming your way.


----------

